# Stihl MS 170 (Oops I did it again)



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2013)

Well, I stopped by the local Stihl dealer today...... I went in for a couple little Knick Knacks  

I wound up getting a MS 170..... I would have had a go at the 250 or 180, but the Toolless B&C adjustment I am not a fan of!?!?  At all..... My Neighbor has a 250 with the toolless adjustment, and I am not a Fan at all.......

My 028 WB should be here soon (tomorrow?) ? 

I'm pretty sure I am done for awhile now. I don't want to take Boog's Crown!


----------



## NH_Wood (Jan 26, 2013)

Oh, you've got it bad! Congrats! Cheers!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2013)

NH_Wood said:


> Oh, you've got it bad! Congrats! Cheers!



Yep....


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 26, 2013)

I am somewhat surprised to see the old style caps on that saw. Congrats on getting it. I am debating between the 170 and 192 c-e, but think it is going to end up being the 192.


----------



## wood thing (Jan 26, 2013)

I cut alot of wood, just as you guys.  I run a ms310 and for my needs, it works very well.  A couple of years ago the weight of the saw and my old age was causing a problem.  A bought a 170, a throw away saw,  but I just love that thing, light weight but enough snot to get the job done.  I use it all the time.  The 310 still does the big stuff but the 170 is always with me.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> I am somewhat surprised to see the old style caps on that saw. Congrats on getting it. I am debating between the 170 and 192 c-e, but think it is going to end up being the 192.



I really shouldn't have bought this, seeing how I have a 192-T out on loan. 

I picked one up on CL for $125 (IIRC) this past Spring. My buddies Father is in his Seventies and has a Husq 350 and an older Craftsman. Both are hard to start for him. So I told him he could use the 192-T as long as I can cut on his 40'some acres. He took me back on his JD Gator and marked over 40 dead Ash and Elm trees.

I have gotten about 10 of those ash trees so far.... Looks like he will have that Saw for a little longer. 





I should have stopped here (awesome 3 saw combination!) ...... But, when CAD takes hold of you  It becomes hard to stop


----------



## fabsroman (Jan 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> I really shouldn't have bought this, seeing how I have a 192-T out on loan.
> 
> I picked one up on CL for $125 (IIRC) this past Spring. My buddies Father is in his Seventies and has a Husq 350 and an older Craftsman. Both are hard to start for him. So I told him he could use the 192-T as long as I can cut on his 40'some acres. He took me back on his JD Gator and marked over 40 dead Ash and Elm trees.
> 
> ...


 
Yeah, think I am going to get the 192 c-e with the long handle and then a MS362 and that will be it for me until a saw needs to be replaced in 30 years or so. Very nice collection you have there.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 26, 2013)

fabsroman said:


> I am somewhat surprised to see the old style caps on that saw. Congrats on getting it. I am debating between the 170 and 192 c-e, but think it is going to end up being the 192.


 
192 all the way. 

While I haven't had any problems with the tool-less adjustment on my MS230C-BE, I would prefer the standard system.  However, I'm even less of a fan of the adjustment in the old school location, between the bar and the spike.

The 170 sure has the MS181 and MS211 beat on price tho.  A great "tickler" at a great price too.  Whatcha goin' to do with it?


----------



## Boog (Jan 26, 2013)

Does that tiny little baby saw run the .043 picco chain?


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 26, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Does that tiny little baby saw run the .043 picco chain?


 
It should be setup that way as a new saw.  Only way to go for 30-35 cc IMO.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 26, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Does that tiny little baby saw run the .043 picco chain?



Yes sir... .043 

The 028 WB should be here the beginning of this week..... More pics to come  

Took the 260 to the Dealer and ended up takin it back from Dad (gave it to him) and gave him my 036 (not one of my PRO's). 





I gotta stop


----------



## Boog (Jan 26, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> ..................................Took the 260 to the Dealer and ended up takin it back from Dad (gave it to him) and gave him my 036 (not one of my PRO's)...............................I gotta stop


 
Don't stop now you're just getting warmed up, you only have 7 (well 8 counting that loaner).  I fiinished working on my plain 036.  Put that pro compensating carb on, installed a pro large bearing sprocket, it has the adjustable oiler, Hong Kong covers, and a new jury-rigged tank vent to accomodate the larger pro air filter.  Put an old 20" bar on it and cut some yesterday with it (photos under "wood hauler" thread).  You should check for play on those 036 sprockets, turns out it was a problem with the 034 & 036 using the "regular" small bearing on them.  My sprocket was real wobbly from sprocket/bearing wear.  I was lucky there was no crank shaft wear.  Put the new large bearing pro rim sprocket on it and it was nice and tight, no play.


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 27, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Took the 260 to the Dealer


 
Wazzup with that? Trade-in or a sick saw?


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Wazzup with that? Trade-in or a sick saw?



Dealer put new seals in.. I did when i rebuilt it, but pretty sure I either damaged one or because they were cheap C#ina junk, they took a chit?? Dont know.. I know it seemed to run great, then when it got in the cut, powerless, completely powerless...

So I didnt want to risk it again. OEM seals and it runs good. They tuned it and everything. Its now my only Stihl that "Pops" on the very 1st pull.  No joke.. Starts on the 2nd


----------



## loon (Jan 27, 2013)

Bought the same saw a few months ago Dexter and use it 90% of the time..Back saver for sure 

loon


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

loon said:


> Bought the same saw a few months ago Dexter and use it 90% of the time..Back saver for sure
> 
> loon



That's good to hear. I bought it primarily for limbimg and my Son is getting older and will need to learn sometime (almost a teenager). He loves to split and stack wood, eventually he is gonna have to learn to cut (gonna take awhile, no rush).


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2013)

I bought a 170 for my wife a while back. She loves it. I ran it a couple times and it cut suprisingly well. Seems like a nice alternative to a top handle for limbing. Enjoy Dex!


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 27, 2013)

Lord Dex, You & Boog are killin me here. I been busy in the shop, & re doing the bathroom with no time to saw shop. I'm sooooo jealous. I'm gonna retire & live in Boog's basement for a couple years so I can catch back up.
 Oh yea, nice saw too. A C


----------



## Boog (Jan 27, 2013)

amateur cutter said:


> Lord Dex, You & Boog are killin me here. I been busy in the shop, & re doing the bathroom with no time to saw shop. I'm sooooo jealous. I'm gonna retire & live in Boog's basement for a couple years so I can catch back up.
> Oh yea, nice saw too. A C


 
You're welcome to come on over and move in down there. You can feed the Charmaster for me, and save these old tired rocking chair knees the trips up and down the stairs all day! Besides, the reloading stuff is down there too! Going to try loading some 40 S&W for the first time this week.

I think Dex had the laser level out again this week, those saws are lined up just too perfect in that photo.


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> .
> 
> I think Dex had the laser level out again this week, those saws are lined up just too perfect in that photo.


 

All the starter handles aren't pointing the same direction


----------



## Boog (Jan 27, 2013)

I'd line all mine up like that too, but I don't have a wide enough angled lens that will cover them all


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2013)

Thats a good thing Boog.

I feel like I have my "final" fleet right now. Was out cutting with the new 346 with a muffler mod yesterday. I couldn't stop smiling and it will only get stronger as it breaks in,

I have been thinking of doing an old school restoration project with my son. Maybe a Pioneer 600.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 27, 2013)

Yep, & once again I wanna see the wild thingy that Dex cuts His firewood with, cause those saws don't look used.


----------



## Boog (Jan 27, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> Thats a good thing Boog.
> 
> I feel like I have my "final" fleet right now. Was out cutting with the new 346 with a muffler mod yesterday. I couldn't stop smiling and it will only get stronger as it breaks in,
> 
> I have been thinking of doing an old school restoration project with my son. Maybe a Pioneer 600.


 
Those look like nice old saws.  I wasn't familiar with them and checked out a few youtube videos of them, nice!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

Hittin.. What happened to the post? 

Thought that was pretty funny  Now every pic	 I am gonna be lookin at the handles


----------



## HittinSteel (Jan 27, 2013)

?  It's still there isn't it?


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 27, 2013)

My saw pull handles are all going the same way now. I am sooooooo freaking embarrassed. 
HS what a cool project for you & your son. I did few mechanical/restoration projects with my son when He was younger. Man that time was the best spent time ever. Now we still do stuff together & enjoy it. A C


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 27, 2013)

HittinSteel said:


> ?  It's still there isn't it?



Doh.... I didnt scroll up....  

Silly me


----------



## MasterMech (Jan 28, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Dealer put new seals in.. I did when i rebuilt it, but pretty sure I either damaged one or because they were cheap C#ina junk, they took a chit?? Dont know.. I know it seemed to run great, then when it got in the cut, powerless, completely powerless...
> 
> So I didnt want to risk it again. OEM seals and it runs good. They tuned it and everything. Its now my only Stihl that "Pops" on the very 1st pull.  No joke.. Starts on the 2nd


 
Unfortunately the OPE aftermarket parts industry isn't nearly as robust as the automotive counterpart.  Usually you sacrifice quality or performance for price.  I'm very picky about what parts I will use for a given application.  Filters and other consumables, usually aftermarket.  Engine parts almost always are OEM.  I've found generic machine parts like pulleys are fine but often OEM belts are more than worth the cost. (Especially for Deere.) They make a lot of parts that will work or fit fine but just are not the same as OEM.  I'm betting that saw would've run just as good had you used OEM seals when you built it. 

I don't even think a _new_ 026/MS260 popped on the first tug.  Electric fuel pump on yours?


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 29, 2013)

Well, I got the 028 AV today in the mail.....

Wow.. This thing LOOKS 100% Better than it did on FleaBay

The weight and power? Well, as much as I loved my 455 Rancher?  I can see this saw filling that void! Lots better bottom end torque than my other Saws (460 not included)


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 29, 2013)

MasterMech said:


> Unfortunately the OPE aftermarket parts industry isn't nearly as robust as the automotive counterpart.  Usually you sacrifice quality or performance for price.  I'm very picky about what parts I will use for a given application.  Filters and other consumables, usually aftermarket.  Engine parts almost always are OEM.  I've found generic machine parts like pulleys are fine but often OEM belts are more than worth the cost. (Especially for Deere.) They make a lot of parts that will work or fit fine but just are not the same as OEM.  I'm betting that saw would've run just as good had you used OEM seals when you built it.
> 
> I don't even think a _new_ 026/MS260 popped on the first tug.  Electric fuel pump on yours?



Oh and MM, it not only "popped" on the 1st pull today, it started.  I flipped it to half just as it was about to die. 

Sad part is, I believe I am going to sell it  

I need to get rid of it and one of the 036's.... Gonna get a 440 or 372XP. Although I came close to a couple 361's. (FreakinStang has me Hooked on getting one) .


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 29, 2013)

Because I added the Walboro 194 carb and the 44.7 Slug & jug, and it has the adjustable oiler, I slapped a "Pro" sticker on it. Seeing how its only missing the De-comp and it would be a Pro.


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 29, 2013)

That 028 is a beauty Dex. Nice find. A C


----------



## Boog (Jan 30, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Well, I got the 028 AV today in the mail.....
> 
> Wow.. This thing LOOKS 100% Better than it did on FleaBay  ............................


 
Really nice Dex, you scored big time on that one! That is incredibly nice looking for its age! I wouldn't be so quick to unload that 260 till you see how this saw runs and cuts for a bit.


----------



## Boog (Jan 30, 2013)

Saw your ad for your saw today...................... , it was sad sitting there all alone without its friends....................


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 30, 2013)

Boog Powell said:


> Saw your ad for your saw today...................... , it was sad sitting there all alone without its friends....................



Only got a couple nibbles at that price. Which is ashamed, because there is an 029 for $275!!

A 260 with lots of parts for $300 or the "Farm Boss" (people love those words) for $275 with NO parts?!?!? 

Anyways. I chatted with AC about it. I know its going to another home. Just a matter of what I can get? 

Wanna trade?? LOL


----------



## topoftheriver (Jan 30, 2013)

DexterDay said:


> Well, I stopped by the local Stihl dealer today...... I went in for a couple little Knick Knacks
> 
> I wound up getting a MS 170..... I would have had a go at the 250 or 180, but the Toolless B&C adjustment I am not a fan of!?!? At all..... My Neighbor has a 250 with the toolless adjustment, and I am not a Fan at all.......
> 
> ...


Very nice but I prefer the muscle machines; Stihl MS 460 Mag.  Lost my Stihl 038 Mag from the back of my truck when the tail gate broke.  Sick over it.  Prefer Stihl over Husq any day although have both.  Husq 3120XP, Husq 372 XP but Stihl is smoother.  For the small stuff I use light saws and I am constantly fixing them.  Good luck with your new one.


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 30, 2013)

topoftheriver said:


> Very nice but I prefer the muscle machines; Stihl MS 460 Mag.  Lost my Stihl 038 Mag from the back of my truck when the tail gate broke.  Sick over it.  Prefer Stihl over Husq any day although have both.  Husq 3120XP, Husq 372 XP but Stihl is smoother.  For the small stuff I use light saws and I am constantly fixing them.  Good luck with your new one.



The 3120XP Nice. The Mac-Daddy of Saws (880 too.) 

The 460 Mag will put a Smile on even the unhappiest of souls!!


----------



## amateur cutter (Jan 30, 2013)

Hehehe, 046 /460 fat bottomed girls make the trees fall down.


----------



## Freeheat (Jan 30, 2013)

Hey Dexter there is a 2100cd in sandusky craigs list that looks clean if your looking for more power!!


----------



## DexterDay (Jan 30, 2013)

es332 said:


> Hey Dexter there is a 2100cd in sandusky craigs list that looks clean if your looking for more power!!



Oops.  I did it again... LOL. 

If I could sell my 260 for $250, I would prob jump on it.


----------

